# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Mí non trộn sứa - Đặc sản Đà Nẵng

## yeuhanoi

Xứ Quảng có câu hát dân gian: 'Ai lên nhắn với nậu nguồn/Mít non gửi xuống, cá chuồn gửi lên…'. Đúng vậy, mít non mà kho với cá chuồn ăn phải hết chén này đến tô kia. Còn món mít trộn, xúc bánh tráng thì 'tuyệt chiêu' hơn nữa...


Trên đường đi đến chợ quê, tại các điểm 'đón đàng', người mua chất hàng gánh mít non bên lề đường. Tại chợ Tuý Loan cũng nhiều, nhưng chủ yếu là các bạn hàng ở thành phố Đà Nẵng, Cẩm Lệ... mua về bỏ lại cho các tiệm ăn ở nội thành. Trong chợ, cũng có vài điểm bán mít non đã luộc.


Khách đến chơi nhà, không cần phải 'cao lương mỹ vị', ra vườn hái trái mít non vừa tầm (cỡ bắp vế người lớn), chọn trái đều đặn, không sâu, như vậy sẽ ít xơ, ngọt và bùi hơn. Sau khi cắt bỏ phần có cuống khoảng 5 phân, dùng một cây nhọn (nhỏ hơn cán liềm) một đầu đóng vào phần lõi vừa cắt của trái mít, nhằm dễ gọt vỏ. Một tay nắm cọc đã đóng, tay kia gọt vỏ. Sau đó cắt dọc từng miếng nhỏ dày cỡ 3cm, rửa sạch mủ, lạng bỏ cùi mít và bỏ vào nồi nước sôi. Nếu dùng 'xắt phay' thì xắt lớn, trộn sơ với vài cọng rau thơm như rau húng, rau quế… chấm mắm tôm, mắm nêm… tỏi, ớt ăn thật ngon và bùi. Nếu để trộn thì xắt nhỏ.


Ở nhà quê, có thể lấy một lon tép khô, rửa sạch, để ráo. Khử dầu phụng (thứ thiệt) bỏ vào vài tép tỏi đập giập, khi dầu đã bốc mùi thơm, bỏ tép vào khuấy đều, nêm nước mắm, gia vị… sau đó đổ mít trộn đã xắt nhỏ vào soong đảo nhiều lần cho đều; rải đậu phụng rang, giả dập, rau thơm lên. Dùng bánh tráng nướng vàng ươm xúc, nhai thơm rôm rốp, đậm hương vị nhà quê.

Ngoài ra, ở xứ biển, người ta còn bán hoặc chế biến món mít trộn với sứa, món dân dã nhưng hấp dẫn khó có gì sánh bằng. Dù xa quê, nhưng khi liên tưởng món mít non trộn sứa, thịt heo ba chỉ, tôm... hoặc mít non kho với cá chuồn, thơm lừng cũng râm ran… trong miệng.

Cầu Bông là một lễ hội cầu mưa chuyên cho làng trồng rau có từ thuở người dân vào xứ Quảng mở đất và phát hiện vùng đất thích hợp đặc biệt để trồng rau mùi.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Cái tên nghe rất lạ, món ăn thì ngon vô cùng

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá, không biết mùi vị thế nào. Ngoài Hà Nội không biết có món này không nhỉ??

----------


## quanghuy00

ôi món mít trộn ngày xưa đây mà

----------


## lungbanhhien

Anh có thể cho em xin thông tin cụ thể hơn không

----------


## dung89

Trong miền Trung ăn mít non chứ miền Bắc ko có món này

----------

